# Doesn't let people touch him



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Hugo is 2 yrs old, he hates being brushed or having his fur/tail/legs messed with. He is friendly to people, but if you start to mess with his hair especially, either to try to brush or pull on it a little, he hates it. And I'm. Not talking pulling and hurting him, just the littlest bit.

What happened now is one time the vet was helping put the topical flea stuff on him and he growled at her. Then today I was at the store to get a harness and the girl was helping me fit it on him. Right away when I went to put it on he didn't like it, but then she was adjusting the fit and he snapped at her. Didn't break skin or anything, scared her more than anything I think, but I don't know how to handle this.

He's always fine around people, we are always in public, anyone can pet him and say hi. I bring him with when working, he plays with kids when I do. He's not a dog that craves attention from other people, he'd rather ignore them than anything. But he ever shows aggression except these couple times.


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a working line male who has a similar issue. I can do pretty much anything to him without any resistance except if it causes any discomfort. If I accidentally step on a foot he will give me a growl. He is not at all tolerant of letting anyone cause him pain. When we go to the vet he will tolerate a general exam. If the Vet lingers too long in his personal body space he will try to move away but if held will sound a warning. It's who he is and I will muzzle him to prevent him going to another level. He is a strong willed guy who will defend himself even if the action was accidental or it is well intended. He is who he is. Otherwise he is very social and even tempered.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

was he handled a lot as a puppy?
this is how i do with my dogs 
their body is mine and i can touch any part of it any time
i work with them but they also trust me and accept me doing it
me touching them brushing them etc there is not even a question of IF i am going to touch them or not! 

not sure about dogs that dont allow being touched 
it would make life with them pretty difficult

is your dog coated? if so you need to work with him to get him past this because that hair gets matted pretty easily


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Personally I would work with a behaviourist who specializes in aggression, finding the trigger and treating it appropriately is key. There's no way you're going to get better advice on a forum then someone who can see the dog in action. Sometimes a heavy hand is needed, sometimes the opposite - that's something that needs to be assessed in person.

I would also be aware of his warnings and purchase a muzzle for vet visits or other things where handling is needed


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

His skin is probably sensitive something you just dont notice, i would not worry about it just dont let others handle him. A lot of gsds don't let strangers pet them, its not a bad thing. If i just started putting a shirt or something on someone elses dog here I am sure many would do the same lol


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

just dont let the vet handle him??
does not work very well in real life!
yes muzzle at the vet but get to work on this issue and solve it don't just bandage it up with a muzzle
and dont let the public handle or touch him i guess
but that is going to limit where you go and what you do since when out in public most people assume dogs are okay with being touched
most kids and adults for that matter will come up and try to touch and often succeed in touching your dog


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. I may have made it sound worse than it is. When I brush him, or try to trim his hair he is very mouthy, but never actually biting. Someone else tries and he just won't let them. As far as the vet, he been fine with exams, shots, etc. it was the one time she was trying to put the flea medicine down his back, she said she thought she stepped on his tail.

Then yesterday, it was after a bit of messing around with several harnesses, it wasn't like he just went and tried to attack as she got close. Maybe it was just him saying enough is enough. But, it was still too aggressive for me.

I just wonder if me playing, and when brushing him, if I let him be too mouthy. Maybe I just need to put an end to any of that at all.


----------

